# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Apicultura  Polinización y agricultura sustentable

## Bruno Cillóniz

Contar con un modelo de polinización específico para cada tipo de cultivo en Chile que permita mejorar la producción hortofrutícola es el objetivo del proyecto “Polinización y Agricultura Sustentable”, desarrollado por Fraunhofer Chile Research en conjunto con Fedemiel, la Federación de Frutas de Chile (Fedefruta) y el Consorcio Apícola.  IMGP5634.jpg _     Abeja nativ a/ Foto: Fraunhofer Chile Research_ 
El proyecto, que comenzó en agosto de 2014 y que involucra a apicultores y fruticultores de la Región Metropolitana, está destinado a profesionalizar y mejorar la gestión de la polinización para aumentar la cantidad y calidad de frutas como manzanas, kiwis, ciruelas y paltas, entre otros. 
En Portalfruticola.com conversamos con Marnix Doorn, ingeniero de proyectos en Fraunhofer Chile Research-Center for Systems Biotechnology, laboratorio de investigación aplicada líder en Europa y que está presente en Chile desde 2011, y que dentro de sus principales áreas de investigación destaca la agricultura sustentable. 
“Esta iniciativa nació a partir de la industria”, nos relata Doorn. “Se acercaron en cierto momento –primero Fedefruta y luego Fedemiel- en relación a un tema de polinización”, agregó. 
“En Chile se ha hablado mucho sobre producir miel y entre el 70-90% de la fruta que produce Chile se poliniza con abejas y [las abejas] son en un grado mayor o menor responsables de la productividad y también la poscosecha”, dijo. 
En detalle, el proyecto busca responder a un sector apícola que está en desarrollo pero que necesita profesionalización y a un sector frutícola que necesita aumentar su productividad para alcanzar los rendimientos promedio que obtienen los países competidores. 
“Si nos comparamos [Chile] con los competidores en California [EE.UU.], éstos pagan entre US$150-200 por una colmena y acá pagan CLP$8 mil (aprox. US$13)” indicó Doorn, quien agregó que dado el precio pagado a los apicultores, éstos no pueden entregar colmenas con abejas sanas o bien programas para hacer su trabajo en el huerto. 
“En almendras, los últimos números en Chile son entre 2.000 y 2.500 toneladas por hectáreas. En California es el doble”, acotó Doorn comparando la productividad. 
Para el ingeniero de proyectos “hay un tema, porque en realidad la abeja es el inicio de la cadena de valor y no está valorada, ni siquiera está considerada como un costo de producción. Los agroquímicos, la mano de obra lo está, pero la polinización es algo que no está considerado”, dijo. 
“En Chile sabemos muy poco. Entonces, la pregunta nace con la industria: ¿cómo generamos un sistema de polinización que es profesional y que permite un trabajo profesional entre los fruticultores y apicultores?”. 
“Si podemos entender, no tanto la ciencia pero sí desde el punto de vista productivo cuáles son los problemas y los podemos trabajar con los sectores para realmente hacer mejoras, a largo plazo vamos a ser capaces de medir si mejoras tu sistema, porque al final es un sistema de gestión de calidad”. 
Para lograr su objetivo, el equipo de Fraunhofer Chile hizo un levantamiento de las prácticas que se utilizan en los campos para comenzar a implementar un plan de trabajo a partir de este mes [enero] adaptado a la realidad del país y luego hacer un acompañamiento del proceso de polinización que se realiza entre agosto y noviembre. 
“Durante el ciclo productivo nos sentamos con los fruticultores y los escuchamos”, dijo Doorn, quien agregó que la idea era conocer no sólo sus problemas, sino también su demandas, necesidades y cómo estaban haciendo las cosas. La clave era comprender, en base a la información existente, qué es lo que está pasando en los campos y su demanda real. En definitiva, cómo describe la industria el problema en el campo. 
“Estuvimos con un productor que tiene muchas colmenas por hectáreas, ¿por qué? porque se había fijado de su importancia”, ejemplificó el ingeniero de proyectos de Fraunhofer Chile. Por otro lado, en una de las observaciones en terreno el equipo fue testigo de cómo en un huerto de almendros un tractor pasó al lado de una de las colmenas y aplicó pesticidas. 
“Este es un tema que vimos. Hay que usar pesticidas porque son los sistemas productivos que tenemos y si no los usas puede aparecer algo pero debe haber un equilibrio”. 
 “Si realmente prestas un servicio que tiene un tremendo beneficio, hay que tener un sistema de comunicación y colaboración para sacar el mejor provecho, porque al fruticultor le interesa que las abejas trabajen para tener una cosecha y calidad de poscosecha alta”, dijo Doorn. 
Por su parte, “al apicultor le conviene entregar un servicio que muestre que lo hace bien. Si al fruticultor le va bien, le puedes cobrar más. Siempre hay un beneficio en conjunto”, agregó. 
Para Door, el desafío más grande es lograr este diálogo, ya que si bien existe un sector este “podría funcionar mucho mejor en el beneficio de todos”. 
“Por otro lado nos sorprendimos porque estuvimos trabajando en huertos de paltos e identificamos hasta 15 abejas nativas chilenas en cultivo que están trabajando en polinización cargado con polen. En este sentido, fuera de tratar de solucionar las preguntas, claramente también nacen más preguntas, por ejemplo, cuál es la influencia de esta abeja”, comentó.  *Trazabilidad*  
Junto con cómo mejorar la productividad de los campos, surgió una segunda inquietud que provino directamente de Fedemiel: la trazabilidad. 
“En Chile puedes mover tu colmena con permiso del Servicio Agrícola y Ganadero (SAG)… la pones arriba de la camioneta y vas de norte a sur con patógenos, sin patógenos, con bacterias, sin bacterias y nadie va decir nada, entonces no hay un límite como con las papas, donde hay zonas geográficas delimitadas”, dijo Doorn. 
Entre las actividades a realizar se contempla preparar a los apicultores y sus colmenas mediante talleres de capacitación y trabajo en terreno para mejorar la gestión, monitorear la sanidad de las colmenas, así como las plagas presentes en ellas, programas de mantención y alimentación durante el invierno. 
Para mejora la trazabilidad, el equipo ya está probando con un grupo de apicultores el uso de un sistema de códigos de barra en las colmenas y un sistema de comunicación para saber de dónde vienen y van las abejas. 
“Estamos probando tecnología existente pero adaptada al sector”, acotó Doorn.  *Datos*  
El proyecto “Polinización y Agricultura Sustentable” fue premiado en el Congreso de Innovación Hortofrutícola realizado por el Programa Regional de CONICYT y el Gobierno Regional Metropolitano de Santiago. 
El proyecto está financiado por el Gobierno Regional de la Región Metropolitana a través del Fondo para la Innovación de la Competitividad Regional (FIC-R).  *Fuente: Portal Fruticola » Polinización y agricultura sustentable*Temas similares: Curso: MAnejo Sustentable de Berries, UNALM 3-5 Diciembre EE.UU.- Aumento en los precios del servicio de Polinización Huella hídrica, un paso a la gestión sustentable del agua Polinización manual de la Chirimoya Artículo: Módulos de uso sustentable incrementa producción de fibra de vicuñas en Apurímac

----------

